
Actionable Books Weekly - udkl
http://www.actionablebooks.com/en-ca/
======
udkl
I also want to call to attention Derek Sievers book notes which are on a
similar vein : [https://sivers.org/book](https://sivers.org/book)

------
nefitty
I've used this site before to quickly absorb the main ideas of productivity
books. There are so many published, it's difficult to find what is worth
spending time and money on.

